# Armslist



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

who uses armslist? any bad experiences?


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've used it, and never had any issues


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've used it. All purchases are as is so thoroughly inspect prior to forking over cash. I think the prices tend to be high. But I have found some interesting firearms that are now on the bottom of Lake Erie.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Only good so far. They've made changes to the web site recently that I don't care at all for though.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

So far so good. Most people seem to have a higher opinion of the worth of their weapons than I do. Know fair market value of new vs used guns going into the transaction.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

In person is good. Long distance is bad. Don't send money to people on that site. A friend got scammed out of $1500 and had to hop on an airplane to testify against the guy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Prices are high IMO. Everyone is trying to dump their homemade franken guns. Most are buying at retail and trying to get more then that once the gun is used for some reason. Use caution and know what your buying and it's real price. My suggestion is check Gunbroker and see what stuff is actually selling for.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

someone mentioned evil changes? is anyone afraid of the man making a wicked web with the various contacts?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now this is weird! Went back to the site and its the way it has always been!


----------

